# Best Snail Eating Loaches



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

My 65 gallon tank is becoming over-run with pond snails. I could cut back on feeding, but I would rather add some loaches to the community to eliminate the snails. Right now I have:
About 8 rummy nose tetras
About 8 harlequin rasbora
3 sunset platy
3 gold zebra danio

I think I want zebra loach or yoyo loach, or another similar loach. Which would be best? (I have had both of those, but several years ago.)


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

i don't think you will see much difference between the two. they both consume snails. another option is assassin snails if you are looking for just controlling them. on a plus side LFS will normally take assassins snails in trade. if you want the loach, then pick the one you like more and go with it. another opition is pea puffers, but they can get nippy.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I was very impressed at the appetite that my previous loaches had. Within a week the snails vanished, leaving a pile of shells behind. Then I had to figure out how to feed the loaches! I think I will get about 4 of them, hoping they will ration the snails so they don't all vanish overnight.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Do they eat nerite snails and such? all snails or just pest snails?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't know, but I doubt they are big enough to eat more than pest snails. According to what I find on google, they also eat just about anything other aquarium fish will eat, from live food to flakes. But, they prefer snails.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

thanks hoppy for the reply


----------

